# Track power??- 6 lanes



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

OK guys, here goes- our club is just finishing up its 12 season. We have a 6lane Tyco track and run, at this point, strictly super G+ cars with stock armatures but are mulling over starting a class with G-jets. We are currently powered by 3- 6volt golf cart batteries but replacing them every 4 years or so is getting expensive. As well, recharging and conditioning them is time consuming. My question is- given what we race and the 6 cars at a time, what would be a good power supply for us to buy? We want good, clean power with absoultely no surging when a couple cars come off- this part is very important as we're used to battery power. Any and all replies are greatly appreciated. Rick @ Rose City Motorplex


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

A lot of guys recommend the units from Alan Galinko, but I recently read that they were out of stock. I recently purchased the Astron 0-30 VDC 10 amp unit that Greg Braun sells. It's a little on the pricey side, but from everything I've read, it should be plenty enough to get the job done.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

sidecar53 said:


> Thanks, guys.


You're welcome!:wave:

*snicker*

j/k....saw your inquiry posted several places...figured you'd get an answer quick...

10 amps is a bit light for a 6 laners I think...

Look for a "lab" quality regulated power supply.....should be able to find something adjustable with higher amps...


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Sometimes a little wry humour gets a response. I kind of figured it may take a little urging to get one. Now- seriously- thanks, guys. Rick


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Did you find something that will suit your needs?


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Not yet, the search continues. I've been contacted by a guy that has a trakmate 0-30 volt supply, but it's only 10 amps and we don't want any surges. Rick


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I have the same unit....we hammer it with super stocks on a four lane and it doesnt break a sweat...

You can allways re-sell it if it wont pull six lanes...

Some one will snap it up...:thumbsup:


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Crimnick said:


> I have the same unit....we hammer it with super stocks on a four lane and it doesnt break a sweat...
> 
> You can allways re-sell it if it wont pull six lanes...
> 
> Some one will snap it up...:thumbsup:


Since Trakmate is out til the end of June, I am interested in snapping it up!


----------

